# Another Voyager build from the cartoon "Fantastic Voyage"



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello,

Been lurking here for some time, and decided to do my first post here to show a build I just finished...

I'm in my late 50s, and did most of my building in the late 1960s to early 1970s, and then occasionally throughout the years when I had time (5 kids and 9 grandkids!).

So... I was inspired to do another Voyager build (and light it for the first time!) by the posts from Trekkriffic and Fernando Mureb. Great builds!!!

I bought all the LEDs and 9-volt adapter from Evans Designs ModelTrainSoftware website. My soldering skills are not too good anymore so wanted to make it easier for me by getting the LEDs with resistors already on them...

Here's my lighting scheme (most of the scheme borrowed from Trekkriffic and Fernando Mureb!). I didn't want to do the overhead lighting in the cabin, so instead used VERY tiny SMD LEDs in the 3 monitor screens, and used the front spotlight to light the center console screen from below:

- Front spotlight - 3mm cool white
- 3 cabin monitor screens - 1mm white Pico-size SMD (Those are SMALL!)
- Busby's bubble - 1.6mm white Nano-size SMD
- Side navigation lights - 1.8mm green and 1.8mm red (2 each - top and bottom of wings)
- Rear navigation light - 3mm cool white (just under stabilizer)
- Tail illumination - 3mm cool white on each side mounted on wings
- Engine lights - 1.8mm orange flickering (3 each)

Next post are some build pics...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wellcome quiet-wyatt!

This was a funny build, indeed. I hope that my mistakes will help you on yours.


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wellcome quiet-wyatt!
> 
> This was a funny build, indeed. I hope that my mistakes will help you on yours.


Thanks Fernando! Yes, your build was very informative.

I'm posting pictures here in a few minutes - The lighting scheme was definitely inspired by yours! Yours was VERY impressive!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay - The pics...
After...


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

I get...


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

5 posts in!!!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay - The pics...

This is figuring out the spotlight under the front console:









Drilled the hole for the LED under the console:

















Drilled holes for the SMD LEDs in the side monitors (later drilled the center monitor hole). The 2 holes along the center-bottom are for the LED wires - I just painted them black to look like cable bundles...









Erica's console lit by SMD LED (and I did touch up the painting!):


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

The side consoles lit by SMD LEDs:









The spotlight wires running down the center, and the side console wires running down each side. And the button switch JB-Welded to the bottom:









Closer view of front console with center monitor drilled out:









Button switch on bottom:









Cabin lighting complete!!!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Front view of cabin lighting:









OK... So how to get the 9-volt battery in? I decided to use the rear engine panel - a 9-volt battery JUST BARELY FITS through the opening...
But then - How to secure the engine panel without gluing it?
MAGNETS!
First, I glued washers to each outer engine outlet...









Then I glued a slot-car magnet (the gold colored bars) to each side of the cabin just ahead of the washers so when I slipped in the engine panel, the magnets hold it in!









Navigation light for a wing...









Lining up the mount for the rear white navigation light:









My average painting skills (I later cleaned it up and changed Guru's pants to purple!):









The cabin lighting with the figures!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Busby without the dome:









Rear navigation light operational:









Getting closer! Greatly in need of wire management...:









Securing some wires to be out of the way of the battery:


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Completed photos!

First - in lighted area... Apologies for the blurry photos - camera doesn't take good closeups...


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

OK - Now for the cool pics of the lights! And a short video of the flickering engine lights!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

More light pics and the engine light video!



























Video for engine light flickering LEDs!


*Thanks again to Trekkriffic and Fernando Mureb for the inspiration!!!*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You're pretty inspiring yourself, sir!


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

SteveR said:


> You're pretty inspiring yourself, sir!


Thanks - Appreciate the comment!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

BOXIE said:


> Nicely done.


Thanks!


----------

